# Having Problems That I Can Not Fix



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi all. It's been quite sometime since I was last here. A lot has happened in all those years. But I won't bore you with that. I'm currently running Windows 10 64 bit on a Dell Intel Celeron CPU [email protected] with 4GB of RAM 0n an Intel HD ST500LTo12-1 DG 14Z. I am on AT&T's lowest rung of Uverse. I started to notice the PC running slower than normal. Takes forever to load pages sometimes. I sometimes will lose my Internet connection and it will not connect. Just says can not connect to this network. I found out that the only way to resolve it is to reboot the PC.
Clicking on things often results in nothing. Or it might start to go and then quit. Frequently have to click twice. Writing email is slow, cursor lags. Transferring photos lags. Moving files lags. Click on a photo to drag into a file and it stops halfway there.
I was using Avira. Ran all sorts of scans and found zilch. I switched to Avast and it seemed to cause the PC to run even slower. So, I am now using only Windows Defender. Ran scans and it finds nothing. I have run Trend Micro and Malwarebytes and they find nothing. I'm starting to think I may just have to reinstall Windows. I really hate to have to do that. I have done this many times before but never on Windows 10 and never without having a CD available. Can anyone help?

One more thing. I have noticed my desktop icons flashing. They don't flash on and off but will lightly flash once every n ow and then. I didn't know if this was a sign of something wrong or not.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Intel Celeron N3150 1.60 GHz* quad-core processor







It has *Intel HD Graphics 400* integrated graphics.


> I'm currently running Windows 10 64 bit on a Dell Intel Celeron CPU [email protected] with 4GB of RAM 0n an Intel HD ST500LTo12-1 DG 14Z.


What's the model name and model number of that Dell?
What's the exact "service tag" number and "express service code" number on it?

Do the following in that Dell:
Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N3150 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 76 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4009 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 452 GB (413 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0W03YM
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't answer my first 2 questions.
I'm guessing you have a Dell Inspiron One 3000 series all-in-one desktop.
Answering both questions will allow it to be correctly identified.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Oops. Sorry.


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Inspiron 20, 3000 series, model 3052


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know what the service tag and service code numbers would be. Where would I look?


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, found them. Service tag is: HOR7772 Service Code is: 37050985262


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Service tag is: HOR7772 Service Code is: 37050985262


You have THIS *Dell Inspiron 3052 19.5" All-In-One Desktop*.
It shipped in May 2016 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
Since it's only 8 months old, it should still be under warranty.

We don't know how you use it and maintain it and what's installed and running in it, so there could be a number of reasons for its issues.
It supports a maximum of 8 GB of DDR3 RAM, so you might consider maxing it out instead of continuing to run it with only 4 GB.
The extra RAM may speed it up a bit and may also improve on its integrated graphic device which uses shared memory.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you think adding the extra RAM is s a good start? I say this because it was running a lot better not that long ago. I don't do gaming. I just do email, web search, pictures, videos. that kind of thing. I use CCleaner periodically and keep whatever antivirus I have current. 
I will say that approx. 2 updates ago I started getting an error message when the pc shuts down. It doesn't happen all of the time. It has a number that contains a lot of zeros and says that the file is not executable.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's put 3 security and maintenance tools to use and then see if your Dell is running faster and better.
Do the following in the order that they're listed.

Go here to download and save *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner* to your desktop.
If you get a warning that this file is unsafe, ignore the warning.
Close all open windows first, then double-click the AdwCleaner.exe desktop icon to load its main window.
Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts and completes, so be patient.
If any threats are found, the number found will appear in red.
Click the "Clean" button, then click "OK".
Allow the cleaning process to finish.
When it's finished, click "OK" in each window that appears.
The computer will restart.
When the log appears during restart, save it.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

Go here, then click the "Download Now @ Author's Site" button to download and save *TFC.exe* (Temp File Cleaner by OldTimer) to your desktop.
After it's downloaded and saved, close all open windows.
Double-click it to load its main window.
Click the "Start" button.
If there are a large number of temp files or if there are multiple user accounts, the temp file deletion process may appear to freeze and may take a few minutes, so don't interfere with or abort it.
After it's finished, restart the computer if prompted to.
Advise how many temp files in MB's were found and removed.

Download and save and then install the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware 6.0.1232*
Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, it may offer.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version, if it's offered.
After it's installed and updated, DON'T do anything else with it yet.
I'll give you detailed instructions for setting it up and using it.

---------------------------------------------------------------

If you use your Dell only for normal functions, you may be able to get away with continuing to use 4 GB of RAM.
Windows XP 32-bit is the only operating system that I use with 4 GB of RAM because it doesn't support more than that.
All of my Windows Vista and 7 and 10 64-bit computers use 8 GB of RAM because they support it and because extra RAM is available when needed for memory-hungry functions.

Piriform CCleaner has some good uses, but blindly using its features without knowing what you're doing can leave your Dell with a damaged operating system.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, here is the report from Adware Cleaner:

# AdwCleaner v6.042 - Logfile created 16/01/2017 at 15:49:52
# Updated on 06/01/2017 by Malwarebytes
# Database : 2017-01-15.1 [Server]
# Operating System : Windows 10 Home (X64)
# Username : luft3 - DESKTOP-I87918H
# Running from : C:\Users\luft3\Desktop\adwcleaner_6.042.exe
# Mode: Clean
# Support : https://www.malwarebytes.com/support

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

***** [ Files ] *****

[-] File deleted: C:\Users\luft3\Desktop\SysInfo.exe

***** [ DLL ] *****

***** [ WMI ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

*************************

:: "Tracing" keys deleted
:: Winsock settings cleared

*************************

C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C0].txt - [811 Bytes] - [16/01/2017 15:49:52]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1171 Bytes] - [16/01/2017 15:18:44]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C0].txt - [956 Bytes] ##########

The other utility removed 755mb.

I have SuperAntiSpyware ready to go.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Malwarebytes AdwCleaner came up clean and TFC.exe removed a normal amount of temp files, so that's good. 

Start SUPERAntiSpyware, then click "System Tools".
Click "Preferences", then uncheck the top 3 boxes in "General Configuration"(which will restart it), then click "Done".
Click "Advanced Settings", then uncheck "Follow shortcuts (*.lnk) during scan", then click "OK - Done".
Click "Click here to check for updates".
When the definition files have updated, click "OK".
Click "Scan This Computer", then click "Quick Scan".
If problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.
When the scan is finished, click "Continue".
Make sure that EVERYTHING in the list is selected, then click "Continue".
When the removal process is complete, click "Continue".
If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.
Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.
Click "System Tools", then click "Scan Logs".
Select the most current scan log, then click on its magnifying glass icon so it can open and be viewed, then save it on the desktop.
Return here, then copy-and-paste its ENTIRE contents here.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 01/16/2017 at 04:45 PM

Application Version : 6.0.1232
Database Version : 13313

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:03:55

Operating System Information
Windows 10 Home 64-bit (Build 10.00.14393)
UAC On - Limited User

Memory items scanned : 894
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 55669
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 8379
File threats detected : 741

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.abmr.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
adserverc.cliipa.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.iasds01.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adsensecustomsearchads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adgrx.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adgrx.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adgrx.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adgrx.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adkernel.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adkernel.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advanseads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.altitude-arena.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.altitude-arena.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intentiq.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
api.jetlore.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intentiq.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
495.as.adforgeinc.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
analytics-v2.anvato.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
at1.listrakbi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
cx2.ic-live.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
iad-1-xcp.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
iad-1.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
m1.listrakbi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ml314.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
p10026.ic-live.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
p2011.ic-live.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
s1.listrakbi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
sca1.listrakbi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t.tellapart.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
tracking.nextdoor.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.btrll.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c3tag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c3tag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.deepintent.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.solocpm.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.solocpm.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.connexity.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.scorecardresearch.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intentiq.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.iasds01.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.exelator.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.deepintent.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.deepintent.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.eqads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bttrack.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mathtag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amgdgt.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intentiq.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intentiq.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intentiq.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ligadx.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ligadx.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amgdgt.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.swid.switchads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
stats.manticoretechnology.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adswizz.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
495.as.adforgeinc.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nexage.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adlegend.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gwallet.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.reson8.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.reson8.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.reson8.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.swid.switchads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
match.rundsp.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
match.rundsp.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.semasio.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.searchmarketing.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.deepintent.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.krxd.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smaato.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adsrvr.org [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adsrvr.org [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tapad.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tapad.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adsymptotic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amgdgt.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.scorecardresearch.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.voicefive.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.stickyadstv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.scorecardresearch.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.voicefive.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.admaym.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atemda.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.undertone.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.undertone.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revcontent.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adrta.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adrta.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.luckyorange.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.luckyorange.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tru.am [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tellapart.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.choicestream.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.eyeviewads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.match.adsby.bidtheatre.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
sumome.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.go.sonobi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adsnative.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.appier.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediabong.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dashbida.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.outbrain.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.samplicio.us [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.samplicio.us [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.chango.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.chango.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.chango.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.chango.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.chango.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.chango.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.chango.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.krxd.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.outbrain.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.1rx.io [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sitescout.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
pixel-a.sitescout.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
pixel.sitescout.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.chango.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tubemogul.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.outbrain.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.chango.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at1.listrakbi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.afy11.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.agkn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.stags.bluekai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.agkn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.esm1.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adaptv.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revcontent.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.altitude-arena.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.korrelate.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adentifi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.aexp.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adforgeinc.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dmtry.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adnxs.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.swid.switchads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adingo.jp [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.voicefive.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.acuityplatform.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bidr.io [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bluekai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bluekai.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bofa.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
adservices.brandcdn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adhigh.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.addthis.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.s.thebrighttag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
s.thebrighttag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
s.thebrighttag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
s.thebrighttag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.s.thebrighttag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.s.thebrighttag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.s.thebrighttag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adsnative.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.deliverimp.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.afy11.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bidswitch.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t.brand-server.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tr.clipcentric.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tr.clipcentric.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
recommender.scarabresearch.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.basebanner.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ctnsnet.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rlcdn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.onaudience.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.wtp101.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adx1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t.brand-server.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vindicosuite.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adaptv.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ipredictive.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.deliverimp.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
api.connatix.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sp1.convertro.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sp1.convertro.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sp1.convertro.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sp1.convertro.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.convertro.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sp1.convertro.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ad-stir.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ssp.deployads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.deployads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.altitude-arena.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.addthis.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dpm.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
tap.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.angsrvr.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sxp.smartclip.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.udmserve.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ebdr3.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ebdr3.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dyntrk.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ebayinc.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.criteo.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.165606484.log.optimizely.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.262855726.log.optimizely.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.5243462832.log.optimizely.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.7962161087.log.optimizely.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.eyereturn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.everesttech.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.everesttech.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.netmng.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.univide.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.univide.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.extend.tv [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.turn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.admaym.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atemda.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.solocpm.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.flashtalking.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
usersync.wdc.sl.rtb.g2trk.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adhigh.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gssprt.jp [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.listrakbi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ebdr3.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.postrelease.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.hlserve.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.homedepot.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.openx.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revcontent.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
 .ibillboard.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ib.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ib.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ic-live.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ic-live.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ic-live.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adnxs.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.videostat.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adhigh.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intentiq.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intentiq.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pool.admedo.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.geo-um.btrll.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.geo-um.btrll.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.geo-um.btrll.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.geo-um.btrll.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.geo-um.btrll.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.jumptap.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.jivox.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.jivox.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.jivox.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
gwmtracking.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lkqd.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.addthis.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gumgum.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.eyeota.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dellinc.tt.omtrdc.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dellinc.tt.omtrdc.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adingo.jp [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
tru.am [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mathtag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mathtag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.addthis.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cardlytics.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mxptint.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nexac.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nexac.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nexac.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.netseer.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.netseer.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.netseer.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.outbrain.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ctnsnet.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.optimatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.spotxchange.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lkqd.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.openx.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.univide.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ml314.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.angsrvr.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sxp.smartclip.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pubmatic.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
tap-secure.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
tap2-cdn.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t.brand-server.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.afy11.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.content.ad [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.content.ad [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gwallet.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gwallet.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gwallet.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gwallet.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.turn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.outbrain.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c1exchange.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rlcdn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gssprt.jp [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.udmserve.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pixel.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.turn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dotomi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adaptv.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rlcdn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.turn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.afy11.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lintv.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.listrakbi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adnxs.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.exe.bid [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.reson8.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t.brand-server.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.skimresources.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.skimresources.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.i.matheranalytics.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.addthis.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sitescout.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.springserve.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sundaysky.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sundaysky.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sundaysky.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sundaysky.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.springserve.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.subaruofamerica.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.wtp101.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.afy11.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.owneriq.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.m6r.eu [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tidaltv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.3lift.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gssprt.jp [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tracker.adotmob.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tracker.adotmob.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tracker.adotmob.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.teads.tv [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ih.adscale.de [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.254a.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.kiosked.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bidswitch.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.company-target.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fg8dgt.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.wtp101.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.360yield.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.creative-serving.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
link.krxd.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
pool.admedo.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
prg.kargo.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t.brand-server.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.254a.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.kiosked.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bidswitch.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.company-target.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fg8dgt.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.wtp101.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.360yield.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.creative-serving.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
link.krxd.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
pool.admedo.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
prg.kargo.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t.brand-server.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tag.clrstm.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tag.clrstm.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tremorhub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tremorhub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tremorhub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tremorhub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.twc.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.solocpm.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.agkn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.jsrdn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ml314.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.verifyad.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rfihub.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.udmserve.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vindicosuite.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ad-stir.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.addthis.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adform.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adotmob.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bilinmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.criteo.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.simpli.fi [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.turn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.univide.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.videohub.tv [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.videostat.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.visiblemeasures.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
e.deployads.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.stickyadstv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.stickyadstv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.stickyadstv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.stickyadstv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.stickyadstv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.stickyadstv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.stickyadstv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.stickyadstv.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.simpli.fi [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clickonometrics.pl [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.addthis.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.altitude-arena.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.360yield.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
prg.kargo.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t.brand-server.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.kiosked.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.360yield.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adaptv.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.targeting.unrulymedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.targeting.unrulymedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adaptv.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.exe.bid [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adscale.de [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.agkn.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.angsrvr.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.innovid.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mathtag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sxp.smartclip.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tracker.adotmob.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.avocet.io [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adnxs.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mathtag.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.addthis.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.addthis.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.admaym.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atemda.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rubiconproject.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.postrelease.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vertamedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vertamedia.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gumgum.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.contextweb.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.w55c.net [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mookie1.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bidagent.xad.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
recommender.scarabresearch.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yashi.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LUFT3\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\7YY9VUEV.DEFAULT-1482615766331\COOKIES.SQLITE ]

============
End of Log
============


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do another "quick scan" to make sure that all 741 threats were selected and deleted.
If a few adware tracking cookies are displayed, that's normal.
There's no need to submit another log.

Is your computer running any better and/or faster?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

No, not really. Things are the same. I thought maybe the video card could be the issue so I went to Intel to see if there was an updated driver. There is but it's not recommended for this pc due to the Dell configurations. They said uninstalling the current driver and installing that one might cause problems.
So, I went to Dell and the driver is current according to them. I ran a diagnostic and everything checks out fine.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Even though it's time-consuming, your best option may be to do a reinstall of the Windows operating system and get a fresh start.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree. But I have never done that without a CD. How is that done now since they don't give you a copy?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That 8-month old laptop should've come with a built-in factory reset/system recovery partition that allows you to revert it back to its original new condition.

I haven't done a factory reset/system recovery in over 15 years because I do nothing now but clean installs, so I can't tell you how the process works in your Dell.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay. It does have that option. I looked online for reinstalling the OS and it's said that rarely fixes corruption issues. It's recommended to do a clean install. Since I'm getting error messages on a few things related to files I figured I had better do that. I went to Microsoft and I'm downloading it on a thumb drive. I'll have to boot up to it and go from there. I think all of this happened on an update sometime ago because everything was fine until then. I guess something got corrupted somehow.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A factory reset will revert that Dell laptop to like it was when you set it up the first time.
If it currently has any corruption issues, the factory reset should remove all that.

I hope you're aware of the drastic difference between doing a factory reset and doing a clean install.
If you do a clean install, make sure to preserve the factory reset - just in case you change your mind afterwards.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I know what a clean install is. How would I preserve the factory reset? I was wrong about that by the way. I don't see anything that says factory reset. The only things I can do other than a clean install is a reset or an advanced startup with a CD or thumb drive that has a system image on it. The reset removes apps and settings. Would that put it back to factory specs? Do you think that would resolve any corruption issues I might have?


----------



## BreezeeKnights (Jan 18, 2017)

*I have professionally refurbished Dell E5510 w/ upgrade Win 10 pro and Office 16 pro,bought originally Jan 4, 2017 . after creating a clean install flash drive and doing and installing updates I noticed it was acting odd started doing all the scans on and offline all came back OK but it was getting slower something wasn't right. So I did what most people would do I ran a restore it said it couldn't do that so I ran a reset removed my files I watched it run the install completely but after it restarted and loaded the Hi There settings page I answered the questions hit next and it just spins . nothing but a spinner and a message telling me it was processing... The guy I had just got it 36hrs earlier kindly replaced it with another one just like it. 
The second one just did the same thing... I did a F2 and after 30-40 minutes of carefully looking over the settings I noticed that it was running a BIOS A04 . the dell support site says the current BIOS is A16 . could this be what is causing the problem with this loop? Could something be slowing the systems down to make us reset then it mess up the bios so it won't install win 10?*


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, I found the reset option. I decided to do that rather than a clean install. I thought I might just cause myself more problems. Anyway, things seem great, back to where it used to be. No cursor lag or hesitation, things seem quick, responsive. Obviously, I had something going on. 
Now, doing this removed a bunch of apps I had like Infranview, 7-Zip, things like that. I will download one at a time, try it, and see what happens. Perhaps one of them was adding to my problems.


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Something I wanted to ask about was concerning CCleaner. You said using it without knowing what you're doing can cause problems. What do you mean by that. I never used the registry cleaner. I know better than that. I just ran the cleaning function from time to time. 
Also, I was just using Windows Defender. I tried Avast and it really seemed to slow the pc down. I read where people have had that experience. I tried Avira too. What would you recommend? I also had the free version of Malwarebytes installed. Since it's not an active monitoring utility it would not ause a conflict with other antivirus utilities would it? What about the one you had me get, Adwcleaner?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Okay, I found the reset option. I decided to do that rather than a clean install. I thought I might just cause myself more problems. Anyway, things seem great, back to where it used to be. No cursor lag or hesitation, things seem quick, responsive.


Thanks for confirming what I already suspected would happen if you did a factory reset. 


> Something I wanted to ask about was concerning CCleaner. You said using it without knowing what you're doing can cause problems. What do you mean by that. I never used the registry cleaner. I know better than that. I just ran the cleaning function from time to time.


I have 2 primary uses for Piriform CCleaner:
1. Deleting excessive restore points
2. Renaming my installed programs, drivers, etc. with their exact names and versions
The "Cleaner" and "Registry" features do not get used.


> Also, I was just using Windows Defender. I tried Avast and it really seemed to slow the pc down. I read where people have had that experience. I tried Avira too. What would you recommend?


I use the Windows 10 built-in Windows Defender(which the same as Microsoft Security Essentials) because it's light-weight and very user-friendly. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I don't think I'll be using CCleaner anymore. I've been using it for years. But I've got an uneasy feeling about it now. I have read complaints about it removing things it shouldn't. And I think I will continue to use WD, at least for now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's a "must have" tool for me.
But like I said, I have specific uses for it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess if you have those specific uses it would be of benefit. A lot of people like it but, as I said, some have said using the cleaner function is risky.


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey. I just wanted to update this. I have continued to have issues. I had done the reset and didn't know what else to do other than a clean install. On a whim, I decided to remove a Firefox addon that I had gotten a couple of months ago. I was having some script error issues and YesScript was designed to be able to stop a particular web site from using scripts. And guess what. My problems stopped. Apparently, there is something about that software that my system really does not like. It's sort of like hot, spicy stuff and my stomach. Lol Anyway, I have sent an email to the Mozilla people about it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Internet Explorer 11* browser is what I use in Windows 7 and Windows 10.
I have the *Mozilla Firefox 51* browser installed as a secondary one, but it rarely gets used, so I haven't noticed any issues with it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Michael56 (Sep 12, 2007)

I stopped using IE years ago because I thought it was so slow. Firefox came out as the greatest thing since sliced bread. But lately I'm not very impressed with it. They've had some bug issues and upset a lot of people. This problem I've had was really bugging me and I'm not happy that it was caused by an issue with Firefox. I have yet to hear back from the developer. I may start using IE again.


----------

